# Waves, cracks, and nail pops in ceiling. Should I be concerned?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only the second picture is showing anything.
For sure anyone looking to turn a house is going to find the lowest bidder or do it there self.
Just looks like lack of enough screws or a really poor tape job.
To fix the old tape needs to be cut out and be redone.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Of course it could be your structure moving, but if you can see the joints in your bathroom and hall, then the guys who put in the drywall were not professionals. That is more likely the issue.

Some would also say that 5/8" (rather than 1/2") drywall is preferred for ceilings. (assuming joists are on no more that 16" centers)

..and are those nail pops or screw pops ?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I took a second look and agree.
If they cheaped out and used 1/2" instead of 5/8, nails instead of screws, someone used the attic for storage and there only 2 X 4 joist then this is the type of damage you can expect.


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input so far, I appreciate it. So it sounds far more likely to be poor work vs a structural problem and I don't see any cracks on any of the exterior walls on the inside or stucco on the outside. As far the the first and third pic not showing anything, I circled the trouble spots for clarification, the "waves" seem to follow the trusses and are at regular intervals (20ish inches apart eyballed) across the rooms where it is showing and i've noticed them for a while, the cracks i've just recently noticed. I noticed a crack last night along the bottom "wave" i've circled too and I wouldn't be surprised to find a seam there. I believe they used nails, I don't have a ladder tall enough to get to the ones in the picture (it's an 18' vaulted ceiling) but I found a pop nearer to the floor and it is definitely a nail.


----------

